# Going to start breeding EBJD



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

:dancing: Well, I was thinking about getting into breeding EBJD (electric blue jack dempsey)

The LFS near me got in a couple EBJD's last week, so I had been eyeing them up.
Was in a town about an hour from me, and found some BGJD (blue gene jack dempsey) 
from a store I trust, and they were on sale for $10 each, so I picked up a couple, going to try to grab a blue or two, and should be breeding before long.

I know we have some experienced breeders on here, any thoughts, advice?

I will try to keep updating this thread, with pictures of the parents, and spawns (months away yet) These guys are about 3/4" now, will through up some pics later.


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Keep your blues separate (with non-agressive fish) - they will grow much slower than the BG's. Don't be surprized if your BG'd turn out to be standard JD's -> $10 sounds too good to be true.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree - $10 bucks for BG sounds a little too good to be true unless you know and trust the breeder.

http://dempsey.6.forumer.com/index.php

How big were the E. blues? Any beakface or bugeye?


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

The Blues were about 1" , I went today, and they were gone :x , fairly nice looking.

I trust the breeder of the BGJD, and I saw their group of EBJD, that they were not selling, they also breed lots of discus. I dont think they have got to the step of producing EBJD's but have some and are breeding them with JD's.

They were normally $25 each, or $35 for the ones about 1.5" They had hundreds, they were on special for $10.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I know people that are giving blue genes away.... $10 seems a little steep to me :lol:


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

What is it with Ohio?

Free Blue Gene Jacks,
Cheap Frontosa from the Auction.

Ohio gets all the deals, feel free to ship me fish any time :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: If you'd join your local cichlid club you'd find all these things too


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

You obviously dont know where I live. :lol:

I am my own club... 
well its not that bad, "we" have been trying to start a local fish club (via facebook), because there isnt one.

But I think the guy who was spearheading it kinda dissapeared, so we will have to try again.

I think there might be one about 3 hours away from me, maybe I'll see what they do.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Where in Canada are you?


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

Im on Vancouver Island, Comox Valley, BC
The closet is in Victoria


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Do you know about this site? I didn't see your user name there.

http://bcaquaria.com/forum/index.php


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I may have seen it at some point.. looks familiar.

Thanks, I will check it out, I had found the one in Victoira, but it was a paid society one.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey! I'm on BC aquaria! Excellent site!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You are on every site *TheFishGuy*!!!! I found these place by a post of your 800 being built on ultimatebetta ... was wondering if you were going to ditch the cichlids in the 1500 and do massive amounts of wild bettas!! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: Tell you what, find me a betta over six inches and I'll get it and throw it in the 1500


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, that's cheating ... the largest wild types max at 5 inches!! :lol:

But they make good dithers for EBJD ... *desperate bid to tie into the thread*


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

:lol: I appreciate your attempt at relavance :thumb:

First I need to find me some EBJD, then worry about dithers, but betas you say, hmm...
Im sure if you can find a 5" beta, you can find a 6" one.

I was told convicts only got to 4.5"-5", mine was about 7" and I think TFG has an 8" monster


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> I know people that are giving blue genes away.... $10 seems a little steep to me :lol:


Well you know I tried to cull them and no one in my tanks seems to want a free meal. So I guess I'll have to raise those too. Then I try to give some to you and you said something odd. No. :lol: Then I post to see if anyone wants some and he does not show up to pick any up. TheFishGuy is right, I was giving mine away as they were the ones that I thought were not the best. I did/do not feel right selling a fish that I believe to sub par. Even if it does carry the blue gene. So just to be clear out of a recent spawn I have 3 that I would consider definite keepers and about 15 that are in wait and see stage. So in two weeks I'll be down to around 8 bg's one way or another. The rest of the spawn was culled. But hey I'll have more shortly. I just dedicated one tank to my blue and his partner again. Some heavy petting (I mean feeding) and a water change should do it for them.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

> I was giving mine away as they were the ones that I thought were not the best.


Not the best thing to do if you ask me. If they were not the best, they should have been culled. Chances are, anyone who is interested in acquiring some BG's are looking to breed EBJD's. Starting poor quality will yield poor quality. There are already enough poor quality EB's in the market.

It's hard to do but I just "bricked" about 30 BG's last weekend. After starting with at least 100, I'm down to my best 8. 2 Males, 6 females. now I just need to grow my unrelated BG's and start mixing and matching.


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Macfish. Don't get me wrong, I feel the same way as you.Me saying "not the best" may not be the way to put it. It's the "wait and see" bg's that could quite possibly, if given the chance, be a good fish. I don't have the room to see if that is the case. That's why I offered them with the explanation that these are the fish that I will cull.If you want to spend your time and money to see what you get then here you go.

Out of 100 your down to 8. I've done my share of culling. Out of my spawn of 75ish I have 3 so far. My point or question is How many people are "selling" their bg's that should have been culled? If their value is $10 plus and a breeding pair is supposedly worth $400. That potential is hard for most to throw away.

Having said all that. I'll meet you at the border with 2 bg :fish: and you bring 2 :fish: . :thumb:
Yes, I'll bring my best.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Gotcha.



> Having said all that. I'll meet you at the border with 2 bg and you bring 2


I have been tempted to do that for a long time. I finally found someone else local to trade with so I now have 2 lines.



> If their value is $10 plus and a breeding pair is supposedly worth $400. That potential is hard for most to throw away.


Exactly why there are crappy fish out there.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, it's true, I turned dowm free fish... For some aparent reason I have no real interest in EBJD's.... And I've got a two males and a female JD right now, and as soon as my pair throws me some fry they'll be going into the big tank


----------

